
Class divide between ‘poor’ Apple iPhone and ‘rich’ Huawei users in China - O1111OOO
https://www.scmp.com/tech/article/2174310/research-highlights-class-divide-between-poor-apple-iphone-and-rich-huawei
======
nighthawk1
This part made me laugh " The research also found that a large proportion of
Huawei users own flats and cars while Apple users do not."

Definitely propaganda

------
marcusarmstrong
This... reads like propaganda to my (western) eyes.

~~~
atr_gz
Yeah - the article is not at all precise about the actual statistics and I
can't find the actual study anywhere. It definitely doesn't match my own
experience, even though that's anecdotal.

------
kall1sto
So you're trying to tell me the people who own the most expensive smartphones
have the smallest income? Nice try Huawei.

------
mikeyzhe
I do know some rich guys use Huawei phones in China. But I don't know poor
people that uses iPhone in China.

